# I want to hire a quilt maker



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

My DD is off to college in a month. We have seen where people made quilts out of t-shirts. For her birthday, DD would like a quilt made out of some of the t-shirts from the meaningful moments of the teen years. 

DW has many skills and can wrangle horses, butcher animals, and all sorts of outdoorsy type things, but sewing isn't her thing and it sure isn't mine. Has any one seen one of these types of quilts and be interested in tackling the job? 

I have no idea how long it should take, but we are willing to ship the shirts and pay a fair price to get this done.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Possibilities 

http://www.bing.com/search?q=t+shir...SNH14&pq=t+shirt+quilts&sc=8-14&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=


http://www.google.com/#gs_rn=20&gs_...16,d.cGE&fp=5e9dfe692c56ec9e&biw=1007&bih=700


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You might have better luck advertising on the Quilting Board. http://www.quiltingboard.com/ You'll have to join in order to post, but it's a large board and I would think someone would be happy to make a quilt. Post your request in the "In Search of..." under the Thrift Shop .


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

it sounds like a really neat project. I've got way too much on my plate already - including making some outfits for the kids for the PowWow .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I made one for a customer once. However, I'm becoming heavily involved in knitting caps for our troops.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the leads, folks. I was hoping to keep the dollars within the HT family is possible.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think one of the problems with looking for someone on HT - right now most of us are too busy with gardens and other summer work to have time. Come winter things slow down a bit.


----------

